

Apache Web Server Attacks Continue to Evolve - cubictwo
http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/04/apache-web-server-attacks-continue-to-evolve.html

======
fomojola
This article doesn't mention what the attack vector is, just talks in general
terms about what the attackers do after the server is compromised. A lot of
the recent security articles around Apache talk about massive numbers of
servers getting compromised but say say very little about HOW the compromise
happened. Is there a specific reason for that?

